# Ram slots defekt ?



## rambu (26. Februar 2016)

Moin
Ich habe mir ein mainboard bestellt (gigabyte Ga-z170-hd3p)(f4 Bios). Nach dem einbau der Ram sticks (crucial ballistix sport ddr4 2400 dimm cl16 dual kit) in slot 1&2 (1&2 und 3&4 sind laut handbuch des mainboards dualchannelkonfigurationen) passiert folgendes:

Der Pc bootet nicht und gibt kein Bild, piept 5 mal und geht wieder aus

Nach herumprobieren stellte sich heraus, dass beide ram Sticks wenn auf slot 2&4 (nicht dualchannel) funktionieren der pc bootet und alles wunderbar ist.
Wenn jedoch auch nur ein ram stick slot 1 oder 3 berührt geht nichts mehr.
Daher schließe ich einen ram defekt aus und gehe von defekten ram slots.
Cpu ist ein i5 6500

(alles weitere wie graphikkarte und festplatte sind noch nicht eingebaut)

Was ist das problem, ist es das mainboard wie ich mir das denke ?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für Antworten


----------



## PCSW (26. Februar 2016)

laut der töne ist der prozzesor defekt.glaub ich aber nicht.prozzesor ausbauen und die federkontakte kontrollieren.vermutlich hast du beim einsetzen ein paar verbogen.mit viel glück lässt sich das mit einer nadel ''VORSICHTIG'' wieder hinbiegen


----------



## rambu (26. Februar 2016)

ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht
flugs prozi reklamiert
kam aber zurück - weil nicht defekt 
wie gesagt wenn ich slot 2 & 4 benutze läuft ja alles


----------



## drstoecker (26. Februar 2016)

Lade mal ein Foto vom Sockel hoch ohne cpu natürlich dann können wir evtl. Sehen ob dieser beschädigt ist.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Februar 2016)

Lade mal ein Foto vom Sockel hoch ohne cpu natürlich dann können wir evtl. Sehen ob dieser beschädigt ist. Achso da fällt mir noch ein da gibt/gab es doch Probleme mit manchen Kühlern, welchen hast du montiert? Evtl. Ist der Anpressdruck zu hoch.


----------



## nonamez78 (26. Februar 2016)

Im Handbuch steht:

The four memory sockets are divided into two channels and each channel has two memory sockets as following:
Channel A: DDR4_2, DDR4_4
Channel B: DDR4_1, DDR4_3

Also musst du Slot 1 & 3 oder Slot 2 & 4 nutzen.

Darunter ist auch eine Tabelle, da sieht man das sehr anschaulich. GB scheint 2 & 4 gegenüber 1 & 3 zu bevorzugen, zumindest nennen sie es als ersten Punkt.

Handbuch (siehe Abschnitt 1.4):
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z170-hd3p_e.pdf


----------



## Jonsen29 (27. Februar 2016)

Manchmal haben die Farben der Slots auch einen Sinn. 1 &3 bzw 2 & 4 gehören zusammen.


----------



## rambu (27. Februar 2016)

lustig ist nur das 1 & 3 nicht die gleichen Farben haben sondern 1 & 2


----------



## rambu (27. Februar 2016)

Aber dann verstehe ich nicht warum es nicht funktioniert wenn ich nur einen einzelnen stick in  1 oder 3 schiebe.  Heißt das ich muss erst 2&4 besetzt haben bevor ich einen anderen slot benutzen darf ?
Wenn ja kann ich das dann noch nichtmal überprüfen weil ich nur 2 sticks habe -_- 

Und vorallem haben 1&2 und 3&4 die gleichen Farben was doch im normalfall auf einen channel hinweist


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

Was für ein Kühler hast du drauf?


----------



## Jonsen29 (27. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mir eben mal ein Bild von dem Mainboard angeschaut. Das schein nicht über 2 gleiche Farben kodiert zu sein.
Jeweil 2 nebeneinander liegende Slots gehören zusammen. (Schwarz und grau)
Da ist die Anordnung  etwas anders: siehe Beschriftung links


----------



## rambu (28. Februar 2016)

Alpenföhn Sella


----------



## rambu (28. Februar 2016)

naja im Handbuch steht : "when  enabling Dual channel mode its recommended that memory of same speed ...... and installed in the SAME COLORED sockets"

deshalb geh ich schon davon aus das damit grau und schwarz gemeint ist


----------



## rambu (3. März 2016)

So ich bedanke mich nochmal bei allen

Ich habe ein Bios update auf f5i durchgeführt und nun funktionieren alle slots. 
Somit ist das Problem gelöst 

Ich wünsche dann noch einen angenehmen Abend


----------

